# Glad I have an Excalbur



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

CenterPoint now has a 390 FPS package (Sniper XT390) with scope for $280. Crazy cheap. Cannot image what the (un)reliability of that rig will be, but sure am glad I have a bulletproof Excalibur Vortex (225 FPS with 400 grain arrow) which is RobinHood deadly out to 35 yards and will _never_ need anything more that a string replacement (which i can do myself).

And then there's the double-barrel Excalibur, $4K Ten Point with Xero rangefinding scope, Ravin 500 FPS with electric drive, and who knows what's next?!?!

Interesting time we live in.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

My dad ran the Vortex for a decade. Sighted it in the first day he got it, never touched the scope again after. However he was getting around 278fps with a 420grain GoldTip LightningII out of his. He has since changed over to an Excalibur Micro 335...now that one had some growing pains but it's been dependable since that first year which required several warranty claims. Likewise...since the last set of limbs, which also came with a new front bock assembly, it was sighted in, and the scope hasn't needed touched since. It's a great handling little weapon.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

kappa8 said:


> CenterPoint now has a 390 FPS package (Sniper XT390) with scope for $280. Crazy cheap. Cannot image what the (un)reliability of that rig will be, but sure am glad I have a bulletproof Excalibur Vortex (225 FPS with 400 grain arrow) which is RobinHood deadly out to 35 yards and will _never_ need anything more that a string replacement (which i can do myself).
> 
> And then there's the double-barrel Excalibur, $4K Ten Point with Xero rangefinding scope, Ravin 500 FPS with electric drive, and who knows what's next?!?!
> 
> Interesting time we live in.


Personally I think it’s a great time we live in terms of crossbow selection. Good for you that you love your Excalibur. However, we have a half dozen crossbow manufacturers that offer outstanding products.

I have a recurve, and it’s fine. I love the simplicity, overall the penetration wasn’t very good. I was a Ten Point fanboy for awhile, then I tried out some other crossbows. With personal experience I learned there’s a lot of really good ones. We’re lucky there’s so many good ones, otherwise we would be paying a fortune for any crossbow.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I love Excalibur bows too


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i own a bear, and it is fine. I worked at a bow shop for archery season for a about 4 seasons. I got to see and shoot a lot of brands. If I were to buy a replacement for myself, it would be ex-cal , with a crank, because of the no timing issue, the let up , and changing a string without needing a press or a shop. also, I doubt it would be the double barrel model. far too heavy, and I doubt I get enough follow up shots to need it


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I got a micro and had one issue with a limb. Bought a extra set of limbs and haven't had a issue. There warranty shop was 30 mins from me and was fixed the same day I called


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

jr - That's exactly why I have only one criteria when shopping for a crossbow: reliability! Those failure moments always seem to occur when the big one is below you.

I've learned through others' misfortunes to stick to Exo and Matrix 330-350 series. Zero limb issues for either. And don't need for speeds over 330fps for successful harvests out to 35 yards.

BTW - hilarious trailcam capture in your photo!


----------

